# live brine shrimp



## philipwight (Dec 26, 2002)

will P's eat this. I bought a small bag of them today to see if they will eat them but when i put some in and they all got sucked into the filter, so i turned it off for a while and they ate some but not alot. Is this a healthy snack for them?

philip


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they should and yeah it perfect little treat for them..








by the way how big are your p's?


----------



## philipwight (Dec 26, 2002)

They are three to four inches.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Good food for them!

Try live feeders time to time and frozen fish, crab or shrimp too so they don't get bored!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

You can also by this stuff already frozen and with added vitamins for a healthy and safer snack :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Your Ps are too big to try and catch brine shrimp which break up into tiny pieces for them to get satisfied from. Try frozen ones which they can take a good chunck off and wont make too much of a mess in your tank.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

you can also try pieces of beefheart and krill.krill really bring out the red in them..


----------



## philipwight (Dec 26, 2002)

beefheart is what thier diet usually consists of. I had been feeding them feeders but read that it was bad to do so i got them back on beefhearts. They dont seem as interested in the beefhearts now though.


----------

